# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  مشکل : استفاده از report builder و ایجاد گزارشات برای هر کاربر خاص

## saraparvaneh

با سلام 
من می خواهم روی کامپیوتر خودم با استفاده از report builder گزارشاتی رو ایجاد کنم و سپس در پرتالی که در شیرپوینت داریم ، publish کنم . اما سوالی که من دارم این است که ما در سازمان کاربران زیادی داریم که می خواهند بعد از login به پرتال وارد یک صفحه شخصی شده و گزارشاتی در ارتباط با فعالیتشان در سازمان داشته باشند. آنها باید پارامترهایی مثل تاریخ و غیره را انتخاب و سپس بر اساس account شان اطلاعات به آنها نمایش داده شود. چگونه می شود per user اطلاعاتی را نمایش داد . برای هر کاربر گزارش ها متفاوت باشد. آیا باید ابزار دیگری برای این کار استفاده کنم ؟

----------

